# My September  photos ..



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2019)

These are a few of the photos I've taken so far in the last 2 weeks...

yesterday at 2 separate village pubs, the first where we went for lunch al fresco  which is a remote village pub which sells real ale , good home-made food and good conversation, and not much else,  which sits right in the countryside with no houses, just horses and pnies as neighbours ..... and the second in a different village  where we went for coffee after an afternoon of shopping at the garden centre... and the Mall!!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2019)

The aforementioned Garden centre....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2019)

A photo of a motorbike and side-car parked outside the local  village pub, I  haven't seen one of these  in many years....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2019)

...and after shopping we headed to a different village pub  for coffee and quiet time  reading the papers... 




















...and ready for planting out  today... the Herbe Grethe we bought yesterday......


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2019)

*Gorjus photos @hollydolly ! Everything looks just perfect, especially that beautiful blue sky. Glad you enjoyed the day. *


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> ...and after shopping we headed to a different village pub  for coffee and quiet time  reading the papers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic, @hollydolly . The plant is lovely, I have never heard of Hebes before nor Hebe Grethe! At least in my area. I've grown and seen other plants that look similar like Buddelia and Veronica. Just can't find Hebe Grethe on an American garden site. 

Just saw a book about them on Amazon:
"The genus Hebe...more than 100 species and subspecies of medium-sized to dwarf evergreen shrubs .. Native to New Zealand, these plants are grown in Australia, the western United States, the United Kingdom, and continental Europe."

So that's why; I'm on the east coast. 
Now I can sleep!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2019)

Always enjoy your beautiful photos ...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 15, 2019)

Very nice. Love the garden center. I'd be in there for hours.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Very nice. Love the garden center. I'd be in there for hours.


 and there's so much more to it than I've shown, Ruth...there's a an indoor outdoor cafeteria , as  well as a separate garden machinery shop, and and a farm shop  with a butchers, and even a little a little  soft furnishings shop. I'm sure you'd love it... ☘


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

Yesterday we went to the nearby small cathedral city...St Albans

We called in at the oldest pub in England... which sits next to the lake at the bottom of Verulam park the Cathedral grounds


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

Several of inside the Cathedral... which we've visited many times over the years..This was an Abbey previous to becoming a Cathedral in the 16th and dates back to the 8th century, the present cathedral (Abbey)  having been built in the early 11th century and is probably England's longest continuing practising church with a congregation. It differs in that respect from other Cathedrals in the UK


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

This is one of the huge   original Medieval  wooden doors from the west side of the cathedral , and was made around 1400 AD ...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

The lake next to Ye  Olde Fighting cocks, which is surrounded by beautiful parkland.....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

...and a little stroll through the street market....hope you can see this short 30 second video I took yesterday  of a typical stallholder shouting his wares....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## jet (Sep 22, 2019)

nice pics Holly,,making me homesick lol


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

jet said:


> nice pics Holly,,making me homesick lol


  Nothings changed ,  except the Cathedral is getting a facelift outside so I didn't take a photie due to all the unsightly builders rubbish outside .

can you see the video..Jet!! ?...


----------



## jet (Sep 22, 2019)

yes,,,,,,last time I went to st Albans,i went to Humming Bird motors,to pick up Ferrari parts,,bet that place has long gone,,,
great pics,


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

jet said:


> yes,,,,,,last time I went to st Albans,i went to Humming Bird motors,to pick up Ferrari parts,,bet that place has long gone,,,
> great pics,


 ah yes on London road..I know it!! Not sure if it's still there, hubs always got his parts for his Ferrari  online or from HR Owen  in St Albans which has also gone


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2019)

Great pics, Holly, thanks!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Great pics, Holly, thanks!


 Thanks for enjoying them RR.. can you see the video?


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 22, 2019)

Holly, you have a real head for what would make a good photograph.  I love your work.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Holly, you have a real head for what would make a good photograph.  I love your work.


That's very kind of you Jim... ❤ ...but pleasse can anyone tell me if they cans see the video of the market stallholder?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

Can someone *PLEASE* tell me if you can see the Video?


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 22, 2019)

Yes I see it.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Yes I see it.


 Thank you jim...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2019)

Beautiful pictures Holly, you take excellent photos!  I see the video too....neat!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Beautiful pictures Holly, you take excellent photos!  I see the video too....neat!


 Thanks muchly SB..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 23, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Great pics, Holly, thanks!


Ditto.....


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 23, 2019)

Beautiful pics Holly. My husband and I hope to get to visit England sometime in the near future (maybe next year).


----------



## 911 (Sep 23, 2019)

I enjoy looking at pictures from afar. Your pictures are very good and the color is sharp. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Can someone *PLEASE* tell me if you can see the Video?



All beautiful pictures  @hollydolly,   and nice video too.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> All beautiful pictures  @hollydolly,   and nice video too.


 Thank you Bonnie..  . I put the short video on just to show that all the stallholders shout like that all day long..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2019)

IrisSenior said:


> Beautiful pics Holly. My husband and I hope to get to visit England sometime in the near future (maybe next year).


 Thanks Iris..hopefully you'll manage to get here and have a lovely time...


----------

